# LEEK meet On Sunday 24th September + 3pm Curry!!



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

..............................................







....................................................
.................







......................
www.bluewater.co.uk 
As usual guy's another meet if anyones up for it,at bluewater as before then onto the Wharf pub.

The next one is for the Sunday 24th September 2006 at 6pm in front of Marks and spencer as before.
Then onto the wharf pub for 6:45pm.

.............................







...........................
































Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890

Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE 

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area. Now's the time to go to your first meet. 
Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or any Audi.They just like you to turn up and have a laugh.
Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise 

This month we are going to have a curry beforehand at 3pm ish at my local curry house Cliffe Spice.
It is Â£8.95 eat as much as you like , and you order it from the menu! 

Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm: 

1. Hornster
2. BAMTT and poss the little bam's
3. Renton72
4. Donners
5. Nolive (un definate)



Forum members attending Bluewater 6pm: 

1. Hornster
2. BAMTT
3. Renton72
4. genocidalduck
5. Dave_uk
6. Donners
7. Nando
8. RayRush1
9. Dave_225Roadster
10. a18eem
11. Nolive
12. itsallaboutmark
13. John
14. Patrick


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

In for the Evening and maybe the Curry, might have the kids with me for the curry ...............is'nt there a creche in your village John ?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> In for the Evening and maybe the Curry, might have the kids with me for the curry ...............is'nt there a creche in your village John ?


Yeah we have a creche.A tall tree and some rope does the trick usually :lol: :lol:

Your on the list :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Stick me down please John. Im paying for the curry a bit today, but its definately worth it! :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> Stick me down please John. Im paying for the curry a bit today, but its definately worth it! :lol:


 :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Stick me down please John. Im paying for the curry a bit today, but its definately worth it! :lol:


You didnt even have a hot one :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > Stick me down please John. Im paying for the curry a bit today, but its definately worth it! :lol:
> ...


I dont have to have a hot one for it to play havoc with me. I was really feeling it after we left the pub!! :lol:

It was hotter than my usual Korma!


----------



## Mike TT (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks guys for making Sue and me very welcome last night. Good to meet up with you, hope there might be more people at the next one.
Cheers Mike & Sue.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Mike TT said:


> Thanks guys for making Sue and me very welcome last night. Good to meet up with you, hope there might be more people at the next one.
> Cheers Mike & Sue.


Nice to meet you both :wink:

Hopefully everyone will be back from hols for the next one,normally about 10 cars.
You might get your LEEK keyring if you make the next one Mike :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I'll try my hardest to make the next one John. Even if i have to come in ma taxi


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi All,

Should be OK for this one, so add me to the list. Not sure yet about the curry can I let you know nearer the time?

dave_uk


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> I'll try my hardest to make the next one John. Even if i have to come in ma taxi


Nice one Jamie! We miss your sordid tales :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

dave_uk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Should be OK for this one, so add me to the list. Not sure yet about the curry can I let you know nearer the time?
> 
> dave_uk


Hi Dave,you can leave it till five mins before we go mate.Its no worry at all.
You won't know what your missing if you miss the curry :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> You won't know what your missing if you miss the curry :wink:


I know [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

I'll be there!

Unfortunately not in an Avus 53 reg TT though!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Just got off the phone to the stealer and it go's thursday evening


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Donners said:


> I'll be there!
> 
> Unfortunately not in an Avus 53 reg TT though!


 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> I'll be there!
> 
> Unfortunately not in an Avus 53 reg TT though!


Curry as well?????


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Curry as well?????


Does a bear shit in the woods? Of course!, the boy loves a curry, and the blowback sensation apparently!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Curry as well?????
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

renton72 said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Curry as well?????
> ...


Says it all really! :lol:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Care to explain John?


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Donners said:


> Care to explain John?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Where did you find that little gem from??


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Donners said:


> Care to explain John?


Did someone say Max and Paddy??? :lol:

Will be back in London by then so should be able to make it.

Hope all are well.


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

renton72 said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > Care to explain John?
> ...


John,

You been on a diet :roll: :roll: :roll:

dave_uk


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > Care to explain John?
> ...


From some DVD I saw in the shops!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Donners said:


> Care to explain John?


PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > Care to explain John?
> ...


I think you neet to wax your chest....i can recommend a good
studio!!! :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > Donners said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Fancy dress party honest!!  :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Donners said:
> ...


you coming to the next meet Arif? I'll wear the shirt


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > Care to explain John?
> ...


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


>


 :lol: :lol: Too much time on your hands!!!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


>


Even funnier, a18eem stills looks 8)


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


>


Hahahaha!!!!

Superb!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm liking that, but you really do have a lot of time spare :wink: 

Put me down for the meet, i'll let you know nearer the time about the curry!

Cheers All


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> I'm liking that, but you really do have a lot of time spare :wink:
> 
> Put me down for the meet, i'll let you know nearer the time about the curry!
> 
> Cheers All


Ok Ray see you there matey :wink:


----------



## Dave_225Roadster (Mar 22, 2006)

Put me down for the meet at 6pm please :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Dave_225Roadster said:


> Put me down for the meet at 6pm please :roll:


Your on the list :roll: :wink:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Hi , guys! I should be able to make it to Bluewater if Doris doesn't go into labour by then.....I will have a Sunday
roast and not a curry...I get enough of that at home :lol:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > Donners said:
> ...


Ok....this is not funny...who knicked my horse? [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Found it all we need is some with some photoshop skills :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Found it all we need is some with some photoshop skills :roll:


Wheres donners when you need him :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

I should be able to make this one and possibly the curry in the afternoon. I will let you know for sure closer to the meet date.

Chris,

The VAGCOM cable I bought off ebay does not work properly, do you mind bringing your laptop and your cable for me to test the software and the cable itself.

Thanks

olivier


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> I should be able to make this one and possibly the curry in the afternoon. I will let you know for sure closer to the meet date.
> 
> Chris,
> 
> ...


Bonjour Olivier! Your on the list :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Found it all we need is some with some photoshop skills :roll:
> ...


Howdy partner :lol: :lol: Crap but it'll do


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I'll find better pic tonight :lol:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


 :lol:  :lol: [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] :lol: Very funny indeed :!:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

nolive said:


> The VAGCOM cable I bought off ebay does not work properly, do you mind bringing your laptop and your cable for me to test the software and the cable itself.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> olivier


Olivier

From the Ross Tech Website:



> Two reasons:
> 
> To move your activated copy of VAG-COM permanently from one PC to another. See the previous question.
> 
> ...


more info here : http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_5.html#5.1

Its not just a case of testing cables / Laptops my copy is only activated for my lead / laptop, so my lead wont work on your laptop.


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

renton72 said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > The VAGCOM cable I bought off ebay does not work properly, do you mind bringing your laptop and your cable for me to test the software and the cable itself.
> ...


understood but the problem is not with the cable. It is recognized.

And the crack provided activates the licence...well until you launch a block or fault code diagnosis, and after few blocks read, it says that the licence has not been activated, contact the supplier......

I simply would like to see how you did to activate the sofware and then if the issue is with the crack provided by the guy I bought the cable from.

up to you anyway.

olivier


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

nolive said:


> understood but the problem is not with the cable. It is recognized.
> 
> And the crack provided activates the licence...well until you launch a block or fault code diagnosis, and after few blocks read, it says that the licence has not been activated, contact the supplier......
> 
> ...


I downloaded the program from Rosstech, installed the usb driver applicable to my lead and the 'dongle' in the lead automaticaly activates the software.

The lead activates the software i didnt have to go through the process. I would say its the crack. There have been many issues with leads purchased off of ebay as you may well have read.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Chris which version of VAG-com do you have ?


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Chris which version of VAG-com do you have ?


Tony,

I have version 5.04

Theres 6.07 now. I must install the later version.

Chris


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi guys just got back off holiday.
Have I missed anything?
I'll have a catch up the forums... Who brought the horse in?...


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

renton72 said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > understood but the problem is not with the cable. It is recognized.
> ...


I'm assuming that the lead I bought is a dodgy one indeed. I'm quite upset because the seller had a very good feedabck from ebay buyers so I was confident it will work fine.

now i'm going to enter the long :evil: process of claiming my money back indeed :?

Do you mind bringing along yours anyway since I would like to get rid of the service display.

thanks in advance if you can

olivier


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey guys me John and Patrick are hoping to make this one.
Is there any chance someone could bring their vagcom so I can check my Coil Packs.
Mark


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Mark & Olivier,

Ill be bringing Vagcom, there is some demand this month :wink:

See you Sunday,

Chris


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Does it cost to upgrade to the latest version of VAG-COM :roll: :?:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Does it cost to upgrade to the latest version of VAG-COM :roll: :?:


No its free (I presume), why will it work with the golf?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Looks like im gunna have to give it a miss again. They are letting mum out for home visits on the weekend. And as much as i love you guys i think i'd prefer to spend the time with mum. Having said that. She has to be back by 9pm. So will pop up after.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Does it cost to upgrade to the latest version of VAG-COM :roll: :?:
> ...


Version 6 onwards works i think :roll: :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

John looks like I am going to struggle to make the curry, if i can I'll send you a text


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Ill upgrade to the latest version and we can try it if you want.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Looks like im gunna have to give it a miss again. They are letting mum out for home visits on the weekend. And as much as i love you guys i think i'd prefer to spend the time with mum. Having said that. She has to be back by 9pm. So will pop up after.


Jamie,

Good to hear your mums on the mend. See you after 9.

We will get you a diet coke in! :wink:

Chris


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > renton72 said:
> ...


Oh go on then you've twisted my arm [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

If you can't not a problem the VW dealer said he would do it at its next service

thanks Chris


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

renton72 said:


> Mark & Olivier,
> 
> Ill be bringing Vagcom, there is some demand this month :wink:
> 
> ...


I appreciate cheers m8 8)

Are you thinking about getting a V6 valance on your car cos I think we had the same idea about PMing someone on the forum last night  :roll: :wink:

I will order a new one from VAGparts tomorrow together with my new ARBs so I will let you know if they do a discount for TT forum members.

Olivier


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

itsallaboutmark said:


> Hey guys me John and Patrick are hoping to make this one.
> Is there any chance someone could bring their vagcom so I can check my Coil Packs.
> Mark


Ok see you there guy's!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Looks like im gunna have to give it a miss again. They are letting mum out for home visits on the weekend. And as much as i love you guys i think i'd prefer to spend the time with mum. Having said that. She has to be back by 9pm. So will pop up after.


Excellent news mate  Give her our love,and if you make it in the evening we'll see you there matey :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

nolive said:


> Are you thinking about getting a V6 valance on your car cos I think we had the same idea about PMing someone on the forum last night  :roll: :wink:
> 
> I will order a new one from VAGparts tomorrow together with my new ARBs so I will let you know if they do a discount for TT forum members.
> 
> Olivier


Olivier,

Cheers mate, been wanting one for a while. I may need your help with fitting as im a numpty!! haha

Im getting the Koni FSD's fitted on Saturday as well. There has been good reports about them.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

renton72 said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > Are you thinking about getting a V6 valance on your car cos I think we had the same idea about PMing someone on the forum last night  :roll: :wink:
> ...


Hi Chris

I'm ordering the parts from VAGparts this morning. If all the bits are in stock and they are quick, I should have them by Saturday. I will do the valance if so and could fit yours sometime next week if you want to order it shortly.

By the way, if you don't mind, I would be interested to get a lift in your car with the KONI FSD to see how that compares to my KONI sport.

Arif,

I saw that you sorted your MAF but have you still got the creaking noise in your suspensions?

Shall we do that prior to the Curry let's say a 2ish Sunday afternoon????

let me know what ya think

see ya guys

Olivier

*To clarify, I would prefer drive or get a lift BEFORE eating Indian food if you know what I mean. Are you up for meeting earlier than the time suggested by Horny?*


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Too right Olivier you don't wan't Chris inside your car after a curry :lol:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Too right Olivier you don't wan't Chris inside your car after a curry :lol:


NO No No Chris that's not what I meant 

Eh Tony shut up, he's supposed to help me out and you're probably uspetting him now :evil: .....or maybe not  :wink:

By the way, we've been having a Benchmark Test Drive event in Dunton since the beginning of the week and I drove a Golf GTI on Monday.

not with the DSG Stronic (what ever they call it now :? ) thingy but manual.

What's the hell on earth have you done getting rid of your TT :evil:

I trashed the GTI quite badly (30,000Km on the clock) and engine delivery was far too linear, no mid-range surge whatsoever not to mention the awful torque steer you get in the steering wheel or the lack of traction even in the dry 

I really feel for ya  :wink:

you're coming along with it on Sunday by the way?

Olivier


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Yeah will be in the golf, have to agree the delivery is most N/A deceptively so

See ya sunday and I'll explain all

Tony


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Bonjour Monsieur Hornster 

I've seen the first page of this tread and you address atht it will be a possible for me but you can cout me for a definite at the Curry's place 

we had one yesterday with the colleagues at work and it wasn't great so I need to rebuild my confidence in Indian's stuffs 

no offence meant here Arif :lol: :wink:

see ya

olivier


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Yeah will be in the golf, have to agree the delivery is most N/A deceptively so
> 
> See ya sunday and I'll explain all
> 
> Tony


yeah right, didn't we tell you :lol:

I understood you HAD to sell the TT but I think that the GTI, despite being well sorted chassis and suspensions wise, has quite few downside which would put me off :? but eh I'm not planning top sell my "BeautÃ© bleue".

take it easy Tony and see ya on sunday indeed.

Olivier


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Blimey John  that would be quite an impressive achievement if everybody on the list eventually turns up on sunday 

Forum members attending Bluewater 6pm:

1. Hornster 
2. BAMTT 
3. Renton72 
4. genocidalduck 
5. Dave_uk 
6. Donners 
7. Nando 
8. RayRush1 
9. Dave_225Roadster 
10. a18eem 
11. Nolive 
12. itsallaboutmark 
13. John 
14. Patrick


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Nice prospective turnout.
I may be late so I'll meet you at the pub.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

John,

Did you by any chance get your Gaydon pics onto a CD yet :roll:

Perhaps you could bring them on Sunday, plz

Should be OK for the curry, but I will let you know at the weekend if thats OK.

dave


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

since I haven't heard from you guys, I will head to the Curry Restaurant at 3pm as suggested by John.

John,

Can you tell me the directions or address(post code will do and TOM TOM will take me there) for the Cliffe House. can't find them on the internet.

cheers

olivier


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> Bonjour Monsieur Hornster
> 
> I've seen the first page of this tread and you address atht it will be a possible for me but you can cout me for a definite at the Curry's place
> 
> ...


mis Ã jour pour vous monsieur!

Olivier,
We met at my house last month which you are welcome to do if you wish! Pm me for my postcode if you want to meet there :wink: 
The restaurant is ME3 8HX http://www.yell.com/maps/mapAction.do?n ... bleSeed%3D


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

dave_uk said:


> John,
> 
> Did you by any chance get your Gaydon pics onto a CD yet :roll:
> 
> ...


No problem  
Ill put the Excel pictures i took as well.With all the chicks Stu and i managed to get to pose for us :lol:  :wink:

I'll book the table at 12pm sunday so if you let me know by then Dave thats fine mate :wink:

you may need to meet up with one of the others if you are meeting at my house or the curry house.

If anyone needs my postcode etc pm me please!!

Heres a taster of the excel pics Dave


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Hold on ! you mean its not in your village :?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Hold on ! you mean its not in your village :?


Fraid not  its in the next one. [email protected] have got everything there :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hold on ! you mean its not in your village :?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Mike TT said:


> Thanks guys for making Sue and me very welcome last night. Good to meet up with you, hope there might be more people at the next one.
> Cheers Mike & Sue.


Looks like there may be a few more this time Mike if your around mate


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


>


Stu looks extremely happy here! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Looking forward to the Curry!
Soph _might_ come along, I'll let you know in the morning if thats Ok?

Curry! Curry! Curry!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Stu looks extremely happy here! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Yeah he was rather happy! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dave_225Roadster (Mar 22, 2006)

Bit off topic, but either some bugger's nicked the aerial on my roadster or it's vibrated loose somewhere.

Anyone going to the Leek meet got a spare one they could sell me??

If not speak to you all tomorrow.

Dave


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

nolive said:


> Blimey John  that would be quite an impressive achievement if everybody on the list eventually turns up on sunday
> 
> Forum members attending Bluewater 6pm:
> 
> ...


That is a very long list....If everyone turns up,
think there is going to be 2 Krispy Kreme's short!! :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

a18eem said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > Blimey John  that would be quite an impressive achievement if everybody on the list eventually turns up on sunday
> ...


I'm back on the diet - so only 1 short :wink:


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey guys,
Me and the girlfriend should be joining for the curry(and I have never had a curry)
John can no longer make the meet.
Patrick should be coming to the meet but I'm not sure about the curry just yet.
Mark


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Make that 2 short got on the scales earlier this week and i was 17st


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

itsallaboutmark said:


> (and I have never had a curry)


  this is a joke - right?


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

Nando said:


> itsallaboutmark said:
> 
> 
> > (and I have never had a curry)
> ...


 :roll: :? 
They do over things as well as curry's right?


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

John,

Sophs not coming now, she said something about there being a large group of men + curry? Can't think what she is implying?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

itsallaboutmark said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > itsallaboutmark said:
> ...


Erm think they do ,but its an eat as much as you can curry day!

You could always have a korma or chick tikka massala they are always good forn the beginner :wink: .

Right so lets do a final count for the 3pm curry guy's

Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm:

1. Hornster 
2. itsallaboutmark + Girlfriend
3. Renton72 
4. Dave_uk 
5. Donners 
6. Nolive (un definate)

So 7 in total.ill book this at about 12pm,so let me know if you can't make it.

Remember you have the choice of meeting a my gaff for 3pm or the cliffe spice for just after.
The restaurant is ME3 8HX
http://www.yell.com/maps/mapAction.do?n ... bleSeed%3D

Pm me for my address if you need it ok!


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

Donners said:


> John,
> 
> Sophs not coming now, she said something about there being a large group of men + curry? Can't think what she is implying?


Tell her my girlfriend is coming and would appreciate the company.


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Sorry guys got a few jobs to do so I am going to have to skip the curry 

Look forward to seeing you at Bluewater later on though 

dave_uk


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> John,
> 
> Sophs not coming now, she said something about there being a large group of men + curry? Can't think what she is implying?


Nether can i


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

dave_uk said:


> Sorry guys got a few jobs to do so I am going to have to skip the curry
> 
> Look forward to seeing you at Bluewater later on though
> 
> dave_uk


Ok mate see you there!

Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm:

1. Hornster 
2. itsallaboutmark + Girlfriend 
3. Renton72 
4. Donners 
5. Nolive (un definate)

So 6 in total.ill book this at about 12pm,so let me know if you can't make it.

Any more? Anthony is sophie def not coming??


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

thehornster said:


> dave_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys got a few jobs to do so I am going to have to skip the curry
> ...


Cool so whats easier meeting at your house or the restaurant?

Mark


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

thehornster said:


> dave_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys got a few jobs to do so I am going to have to skip the curry
> ...


Cool so whats easier meeting at your house or the restaurant?

Can you send me your address?

Mark


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

Is there any chance someone could send me a txt or give me a bell on *********** so I can get in contact when I get close to the curry place or Hornsters house.
Otherwise I won't find it and will be subjected to an afternoon of shopping at bluewater.  
Thanks
Mark


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

itsallaboutmark said:


> Is there any chance someone could send me a txt or give me a bell on 07761349165 so I can get in contact when I get close to the curry place or Hornsters house.
> Otherwise I won't find it and will be subjected to an afternoon of shopping at bluewater.
> Thanks
> Mark


Sorry Mark just sent details mate!

I was outside fitting my new aerotwin wipers !!  8) :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Bloody excellent meet today guy's! I'm sure i laughed all day from 3pm till 10pm :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nice to see three new faces tonight 

Next one will be 22nd October,i'll post the thread in a minute :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Pleased there wasn't any blowback this time :lol:

Nice to meet everyone again and a few new faces as well


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 336#764336 :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Can someone show me the thread with the guy who bought gworks car please :wink:


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi All,

Sorry I couldn't make it tonight, but spent the afternoon/evening at the hospital as my 2 year old had an accident on a tramperline! 

Hope you all had a good one, seemed like quite a turn out!! (Photos anyone?)

I'm determined not to miss the next one!!!!

Cheers

Ray.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Can someone show me the thread with the guy who bought gworks car please :wink:


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=70526


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Good to see you all after my absence from recent meets.

What happened to Arif? At least he spared the doughnut temptation.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> Good to see you all after my absence from recent meets.
> 
> What happened to Arif? At least he spared the doughnut temptation.


He was there having dinner with Mrs Azim.He hung on to say hello and for his missus to tell us he has a krispy kreme doughnut problem :lol:

As if we didnt know :wink:

Good luck with the soon to be new baby Arif


----------



## JohnDonovan (Jul 13, 2005)

Cheers to all for making me welcome at my first meet.

Hopefully see you at the next one depending on work nearer the time!

Cheers,
John


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

JohnDonovan said:


> Cheers to all for making me welcome at my first meet.
> 
> Hopefully see you at the next one depending on work nearer the time!
> 
> ...


Nice to meet you to John


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry I couldn't make it tonight, but spent the afternoon/evening at the hospital as my 2 year old had an accident on a tramperline!
> 
> ...


No problem Ray :wink:

hope the littlun is ok now 

John


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

hello people.

certainly one of the best meets i've ever attended indeed. I would say quite entertaining from the arrival at John's place through the nice blast :twisted: to the Curry restaurant where we had massive laughs  and then meeting some new faces at Bluewater 8)(didn't expect to speak german at a meet, thanks Dave Roadster225 :lol: ) and yet another nice blast to the pub again (Tony, next time I will lead and see if you can keep up :wink: ) where i didn't have a Diet Coke but still some good laughs.

Only downside, I noticed this morning my engine undershield is damaged on the passenger side. I guess that the high kerb I drove over when me and John waited for the rest of the crew after we left the Curry may have knackered one or two of the fixing clips :? Will sort this out when I replace my ARB later this week....

chris,

I will have another play with my VAGCOM lead which works fine like I found out Saturdaymeeting John H from the TT forum. It's the crack coming with the Rosttech 409 version which is dodgy. I'm going to try the former 311 release and not bother you anymore 

I will let you know how the V6 valence I'm getting from VAGparts looks like  just in case you want it fitted on your car as well :wink:

well chuffed by how your engine bay looked like by the way The blue hoses are very tempting :twisted:

voila, that's about it . Hope to see ya all at the next one if I'm in the UK

Salut 8)

olivier


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Was good to see you too Olivier.

See you next time buddy.Another vindaloo perhaps???  :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

nolive said:


> (Tony, next time I will lead and see if you can keep up :wink: )


Don't forget there are quite a few roundabouts on the way to the pub, you wanna hope for rain  :wink:

Good too see you again Olivier

Tony


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > (Tony, next time I will lead and see if you can keep up :wink: )
> ...


driving a car with knackered ARBs, carrying 200kg more than you do with the Golf (not to mention the additional weight from the Curry :lol: ) and a faulty Haldex (see the thread i'm about to post on the main forum) clearly didn't help :evil: :wink: but there you go, the GTi has a well sorted chassis to fly over tiny round-abouts 

good to see you too, I'm glad to meet some real enthusiastics in the LEEK crew as opposed to some other people from other meets :twisted:

see ya next time indeed

olivier


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

A good meet last night, i enjoyed it and a good turn out as well.

Nice to see some new faces and of course all the old ones as well.

Yesterdays curry was alot easier thanlast month! I must be getting used to it! :wink:

Olivier - glad the lead is working now, let me know how you reset the service indicator. Im going to order the valance later this week, and thanks for the comments on the pipes.


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

nolive said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > nolive said:
> ...


Hi oli !
You have mentioned here a faulty haldex....what is wrong,I have a spare
if you need one :roll:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see you all after my absence from recent meets.
> ...


Its not a problem.....just a fetish :lol: 
Doris said she found Horney.....cute???..I told her it must be her
hormones playing up


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

> Hi oli !
> You have mentioned here a faulty haldex....what is wrong,I have a spare
> if you need one :roll:


Hello Buddy 8)

shame I think we completely ignored each other at the Wharf 

Yes, we've diagnosed a fault on my HALDEX with a guy from the TT forum Sat'day night.

However, I haven't rerun the fault scan myself since my crack for VAGCOM does not work.

I will try again with an older version of VAGCOM.

if the fault is not fixable then I will have to replace it indeed (thank you very much AUDI :evil: :x :evil: ) either with a standard one of the upgrade.

So please don't sell yours to anybody else 8) , I may need it indeed :twisted:

cheers

olivier

PS: what about this creaking noise on your car then?


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

a18eem said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


No nothing wrong with her at all 

You coming to the next one Arif?


----------



## Dave_225Roadster (Mar 22, 2006)

Great meet guys! Was good fun, defo be there next time. unexpected but nice to practice the old German with Olivier as well.

Just been paid the ultimate compliment by my a friend of mine. He's decided to go and buy a TT Roadster after I gave him a lift in mine. I've told him to come along to the next meet so he can have a look at the different options & colours out there.

See you all at Bluewater

Dave


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> a18eem said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Evening All !

I should me able to make the next LEEK.....may even come to the curry house...all depends on the new baby situation. I will try and keep you posted. :wink:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

renton72 said:


> A good meet last night, i enjoyed it and a good turn out as well.
> 
> Nice to see some new faces and of course all the old ones as well.
> 
> ...


Hi mate,
Errr.. what pipes was he gorping at?? :-*

Jokes aside....have you been on a diet? Or were you just wearing a loose t.shirt? :roll:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

a18eem said:


> Jokes aside....have you been on a diet? Or were you just wearing a loose t.shirt? :roll:


Ive been going down the gym quite alot over the last few weeks. Im not losing alot of weight but i feel alot thinner.

Good luck with the baby mate, sorry we didnt get to chat a bit more, i was all vagcommed out by the end of the night.

Hopefully see you next time, baby pending! 

Chris


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Dave_225Roadster said:


> Great meet guys! Was good fun, defo be there next time. unexpected but nice to practice the old German with Olivier as well.
> 
> Just been paid the ultimate compliment by my a friend of mine. He's decided to go and buy a TT Roadster after I gave him a lift in mine. I've told him to come along to the next meet so he can have a look at the different options & colours out there.
> 
> ...


Nice to meet you too mate.Glad you made it along!

Your on the list here now Dave. http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 328#764328
Fancy the curry as well??


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Just had and email from Nem! 

Could be a good meet 8)

*Hi mate

Hope you're well.

Basicaly what I'm thinking of doing is having a London and back run with some of my lot down to your meet. Looking at next month for a joint october meet if it's possible. I mentioned it last night at my evening meet and there were straight away about 5 of us definatly up for it.

Possibly leaving up here about 11 / 12 ish to get to you for 3ish, thats if you're doing a curry trip first, and the onto your meet with you.

What yout think?

Nick*


----------

